

T.t.t:a blog engine that only needs PHP. No ruby, no DB. Cache-enabled. - tslmy
https://github.com/tslmy/t.t.t

======
johnny22
composer support is nearly a requirement these days for php projects. No
composer support is an automatic no sale for me (if not for many others)

~~~
tslmy
There's a experimental one:
<[http://www.tslimi.tk/myblog/admin/write/>](http://www.tslimi.tk/myblog/admin/write/>)

